

Software Development is Hard - runako
http://blog.projectlocker.com/software-development-is-hard-or-a-meditation-on-why-were-here

======
mattip
Software development is hard and that is why we need a remote storage
solution? What am I missing?

~~~
runako
I think the point was software development is hard, so you need to give
yourself the right tools for the job. Lots of developers don't use _any_
version control. Yes, in 2014. One reason they don't is the perceived
time/overhead of managing a system. So outsourcing makes sense as a way to get
a function that is critical to building software, which they otherwise would
not have.

